# Delayed engagement moving forward and weak power under load



## RM1042 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello, I have a Farm Trac 300 DTC that takes about 10 seconds to move forward or reverse. I changed all filters, added hydraulic fluid. The tractor is not able to climb even the smallest hill and has no power under load. The Bucket, PTO and Box Blade all operate fine. I am thinking something with the clutch, but don't have much experience with his. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello RM1042, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor has a 12 speed shuttle shift transmission? There's nothing that slips with the shuttle shift, unless something is broken. Odds are its your clutch.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Have you tried adjusting the clutch??


----------

